# Where should we buy our home?



## Mrslong1 (Dec 2, 2008)

My husband has just started working for a company in Concord Ontario. We have two children ages 7 and 9. We will be searching for a home in the New Year. We would like to find a home 30 - 45 mins (max) commute.

He is in an executive position and we do have a fairly large budget for our home. We would like to be in a town with a reputation for high caliber schools and within that town, a desirable neighborhood to check out if possible. Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*If you are still looking*



Mrslong1 said:


> My husband has just started working for a company in Concord Ontario. We have two children ages 7 and 9. We will be searching for a home in the New Year. We would like to find a home 30 - 45 mins (max) commute.
> 
> He is in an executive position and we do have a fairly large budget for our home. We would like to be in a town with a reputation for high caliber schools and within that town, a desirable neighborhood to check out if possible. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!


Woodbridge or Vaughan is you best bet. Prestigious neighbourhood with lots of decent schools. it also close to concord 15 minutes max. or try castlemore area of brampton. Castlemore Brampton is also 15 minutes away from concorde (407) and is 10 to 20 % cheaper than woodbridge.


----------

